# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  fogger or misting system for ball pythons???

## dillymann

what would be better to use to keep the humidity up a fogger or a mister for my ball python  :Confused:  and what brands should i use? ive also heard that you can make your own is that true?

----------


## jclaiborne

Squirt bottle once a day works great!   If you dont want to deal with that id say fogger but u would better off making your own from a humidifier...if you google it a bunch of how to videos will pop up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## dillymann

what about a reptifogger ?

----------


## Eric Alan

> what about a reptifogger ?


The Repti Fogger is a good option for humidity control if you are going to use a fogger. Save the money you'd spend on one though and buy a Hydrofarm thermostat instead. If you can afford a Repti Fogger, you can afford a Hydrofarm.  :Wink:

----------


## dillymann

what will a hydrofarm do???

----------


## Eric Alan

> what will a hydrofarm do???


It's the thermostat to control your ZooMed heater that you said you couldn't afford in your other thread.

Hydrofarm Thermostat: http://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-MTPR...arm+thermostat

----------


## dillymann

ok but a homemade fogger would be ok?

----------


## Eric Alan

> ok but a homemade fogger would be ok?


Absolutely 100%. Having a thermostat is critical - having a fogger is not.

What about the option of a humidifier for the entire room your snakes are in? 50% is easily attainable with a humidifier and still comfortable for living (IMO). Then you could still mist during a shed cycle to get the extra humidity that's needed during this time. They're pretty cheap at WalMart, Target, Walgreens, etc...

Here's a thread on the topic of foggers for BPs: http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...ghlight=fogger

Here's a pretty decent video for a DIY fogger if you do choose to go that route: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr8-S3JkafQ

Hope this helps!

----------

_CrystalRose_ (08-09-2013),dillymann (08-09-2013)

----------


## don15681

having too much humidity will also cause problems with your ball pythons.

----------


## Kat_Dog

The cheapest method would be to cover up your screen with seran wrap. Brought my humidity from 30% to 65%.
I have my screen covered about 40%

This is assuming you are using a tank.

----------


## Raven01

> what about a reptifogger ?


Reptifogger has worked well for me in our dry winters but, for about $30 you can purchase a "personal sonic humidifier" a bit of hose and get exactly the same effect.

----------


## Raven01

Homehardware carries the personal ultra-sonic humidifiers.

----------


## ironpython

What is your setup? You shouldnt need a mister for BPs be more specific unless I missed something its not that hard to keep humidity around where you need it. You can raise humidity by misting the hide when shedding. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pr0veIt

We just bought a Safety 1st Humidifier off Amazon ($35) and a 1" piece of rubber tubing and drilled a hole in the top of the tank and our humidity has been sitting perfectly at 60% for two straight days.

----------

